# help please



## luvtahunt (Nov 22, 2005)

I need help getting myself a new bow. I do not know much about bows or anything ive just been using a cheap bow for the last few years and i need somthing a lot better now. I am looking to spend anywhere around $900.00 or more and i was wondering what some of the best bows i could pick from in that price range. Thanks for any help


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Of course any of the high end bows like Mathews Outback and switchback and the Hoyts and Bowtechs would do just fine. However if you want to spend a little less and get great results you should look into the bows from Alpine Archery. I have shot a few of them and they are amazing and wont dent the pocket book too bad. My advice would be to go to your local bow shop and shoot every bow you can and then narrow it down to what you like.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

wyogoose said:


> My advice would be to go to your local bow shop and shoot every bow you can and then narrow it down to what you like.


Yup. That's what I would do. There's a lot of great bow makers in the market today so it pretty much comes down to your own personal preferences.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes, bowmakers wouldnt stay in business if they are making garbage products


----------



## luvtahunt (Nov 22, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i like the matthews switchback


----------

